# Das deutsche Gentoo-Forum an sich

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Wenn man sich mal die lokalisierten Foren hier anschaut, dann ist das deutsche im Gegensatz zu den anderen (außer dem italienischen und spanischen) doch sehr stark frequentiert. Es gibt ja zwar noch ein paar andere deutsche Gentoo-Foren, aber die taugen meiner Meinung nach nicht besonders viel. Wäre es nicht klasse, wenn da mal einer von offizieller Seite ein paar Unterforen einrichten könnte, um die Übersicht zu verbessern und dafür zu sorgen, daß ein Thread nicht nach wenigen Stunden von der ersten Seite fliegt und dann in den unendlichen Weiten des Forums unbeantwortet sein Dasein fristen muß?

MfG, LibbyLast edited by l3u on Mon Mar 14, 2005 11:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Earthwings

Klasse wäre es, wenn die Leute von phpbb eine ihrer unzähligen Ankündigungen wahr machen würde und phpbb 2.2 aka 3.0 herausbringen würden  :Wink: 

Das enthält die Unterstützung für Unterforen. Auf eine Betaversion wird aber nicht geupdatet genauso wenig wie einer der Unterforen-Mods benutzt, da diese wahrscheinlich inkompatibel mit der nächsten Version von phpbb sein werden.

----------

## l3u

Wie jetzt? phpBB unterstützt keine Unterforen?! Ich hab gedacht, das ist _das_ Forum schlechthin ... Okay, mag vielleicht dran liegen, daß ich meine Foren bisher selber programmiert habe (obschon meine Scripts wahrscheinlich mit so einem Traffic wie's hier ist nicht fertig werden würden ;-)

Naja, dann haben also wir das gar nicht in der Hand mit Unterforen. Kann man nix machen ...

----------

## Earthwings

phpbb skaliert eher schlecht und würde (ohne Patches) auch nicht mit dem Traffic hier (genauer gesagt mit der Größe der Datenbank) fertig werden. Die Unterstützung für Unterforen wird irgendwann kommen, allerdings werden die Release-Termine seit geraumer Zeit immer wieder nach hinten verlagert.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab gedacht, phpBB unterstützt nicht nur MySQL sondern auch z.B. PostgreSQL , wo es ja keine Obergrenze für die DB-Größe gibt, oder? ("Databases up to 32 TB are know to run without Problems")

Aber das Forum hier legt doch sowieso immer "fertige" html-Dateien an, anstatt sie dynamisch aus der Datenbank zu ziehen, so wie ich das hier sehe -- ist da die Datenbankperformace überhaupt so wichtig? Ist doch bestimmt keine schlechte Sache, wenn man auf Speicherplatz weniger Acht geben muß als auf Prozessorlast ...

----------

## Earthwings

Das Problem ist weniger, das die Datenbank zu groß wird, als das phpbb nicht auf so große Datenbanken vorbereitet ist. Beispielsweise erzeugt die standardmäßige Suchfunktion zu große temporäre Tabellen, was den Server lahmlegen würde.

Fertige HTML Dateien werden auch nicht angelegt, das suggeriert nur die .html Endung. Tatsächlich wird die html-url wieder in eine php-url umgewandelt und dann dynamisch erzeugt.

----------

## sOuLjA

Also ich weiss nicht ob du schon auf www.gentooforum.de warst aber da werden eigentlich die threads immer beantwortet. Finde es aber auch gut das di deutsche abteilung hier stark vertreten ist,so findet man meistens immer ne lösung wenn man nicht im englischen suchen will

----------

## ian!

Das Hauptproblem, welches ich mit der Subforums-Mod habe ist, daß diese nicht wirklich der Übersichtlichkeit förderlich ist. Eher verwirrt es in welchem Bereich man sich denn nun befindet.

Soweit möglich werden hier aber doch eigentlich alle Threads beantwortet. Wenn ich so über die Seiten schaue, sehe ich kaum unbeantwortete Threads.

 *sOuLjA wrote:*   

> Also ich weiss nicht ob du schon auf www.gentooforum.de warst aber da werden eigentlich die threads immer beantwortet.

 

..und wird mittlerweile von einem kommerziellen Betreiber bewirtschaftet.

----------

## sOuLjA

naja das kann man so nicht sehen,der admin hat zwar selbst projekte am laufen womit er geld einnimmt aber ich sag mal an gentooforum hat sich dabei nicht viel verändert

----------

## schotter

Was auch net schlecht wäre für'n Forum, wär 'ne Spalte verwandte Threads. Das würde aber wahrscheinlich den Server endgültig in die Knie zwingen.

----------

